# CONTRACT TO KILL – Starring STEVEN SEAGAL – On Blu-ray & DVD February 28



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> Legendary action star Steven Seagal returns to deliver justice in Contract to Kill, an explosive, heart-pounding action-thriller that will be available on Blu-ray (plus Digital HD), DVD and Digital HD on February 28 from Lionsgate. The film is currently available On Demand. Seagal stars as John Harmon, a CIA/DEA enforcer who embarks on an international mission to prevent an attack on America. Contract to Kill is directed by Keoni Waxman (End of a Gun, Killing Salazar), and features standout performances from Russell Wong and Jemma Dallender. Contract to Kill will be available on Blu-ray and DVD for $19.99 and $19.98, respectively.
> 
> OFFICIAL SYNOPSIS
> Steven Seagal stars as a government enforcer investigating a terrorist plot that leads him and his team to Istanbul. There, they uncover an extremist plan to use drug-smuggling routes to bring deadly weapons — and leaders — into the U.S. To prevent an attack on America, Harmon must turn these two savage forces against one another before his time — and luck — runs out.
> ...


----------

